# Cramps 2 weeks postpartum?



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I had the normal cramps the first couple of days postpartum, but all of a sudden, I have cramps that circle all the way around to my back. They started last night, then I noticed that I started bleeding more (I had stopped). I am 2 weeks postpartum now.

Is this normal? Should I be worried?

TIA


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Sounds to me like you overdid it. Have you been up and about more this week than last week? That would explain the cramps & bleeding.

Rest Mama, take care of yourself.

Keri


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

It does sound like you overdid things. Sometimes, even something as simple as being up on your feet for too long can cause a set back in recovery, so it doesn't have to be that you were out moving furniture or anything.

I'd say rest, drink tons of fluid, and keep a careful watch on both the bleeding and cramping. If you have even the slightest fever, I'd call your care provider right away. If the bleeding or cramping gets worse, you soak more than a pad per hour, the blood has a strange/funny odor, the cramps are bad enough that you need to take something for pain, etc, then I'd call now.

It's more concerning that you had already stopped bleeding and are now doing so again than it would be if you had been bleeding all this time, kwim? So it's definitely something to watch very closely.

Obviously if you are truly concerned, I'd go straight to the ER, but most likely resting, along with eating and drinking well, will have you on the road to recovery very soon.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Something to add...were you to decide to go to the ER, call ahead. PP hemorrage is serious enough that they may have a specific team waiting just to care for you...you'd bypass triage in a serious way. I know this from experience, I had that kind of visit! I agree w/pp's suggestion of going to bed. I'll add to nurse a ton and rest. Take the baby to bed, have meals brought to you, snacks and drinks, too. Yes, really. Have everything you need to take care of baby w/i arms reach. Then sleep, read, revel in your new born child, nurse, nurse, nurse (this takes place of drugs they could give you to make you contract...they're much less pleasant than simply putting baby to breast and producing the drugs/hormones all by yourself...with the added benefit of extra bonding with your little one!). If you start passing serious clots, or clots in large numbers, that's another warning sign that this is more serious than you might be thinking.

Really, please rest and take care. Have a restful babymoon!


----------

